# I need foster or permanent homes in Michigan!



## MaevePotter (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,

I am volunteering at the Grand Rapids, MI Humane Society of Kent County. I am sort of filling the need for small animal and rabbit care for them, which they desperately need. They have 13 rabbits in right now, and have been having a lot of surrenders of rabbits lately. I think they may put some down soon if I am not able to find another rescue to help lighten the load a bit. I have 2 already promised to another rescuer but if you have any room for another bun in your life, or if you could foster until Midwest Rabbit R&R has more room,that would be so hepful. Please contact me at [email protected] 

There are at this time here: http://west.petfinder.com/shelters/MI283.htmlIf you want to check out pictures. I can comment on personalities and color unknowns if you ask me. Thanks! 

Meghan


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello!!

I have been looking for a little lady friend for my bunny Phinn for quite some time. Phinn is an indoor/outdoor bunny. When he is outdoors he is in a VERY good enclosure, it isn't just a little hutch. He lives outdoors during the nicer months, and indoors when it gets chilly.

I can show you pics of you need them.

Would these rabbits be able to be indoor/outdoor?

Thanks, Silvie


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2007)

i hope you can find them homes, i will keep my eyes out for anyone. . .

i would take one in as a foster, but it is just to soon after looking izabelle. . . i am not ready for it


----------



## MaevePotter (Jul 27, 2007)

I would be willing to consider it. Send me pictures please, and your phone number so we can chat a bit about it. Would you be wanting to come up to do a bunny date or have me pick out one that you like and that I think has a good chance of matching with Phinn? Are you willing to do the hard work of bonding? Also, why do you keep him outside at all? I understand romps in an xpen, but summers can get very hot outside. Email me at [email protected] 

Also thanks Katt. I will let you know if it gets critical and we need a foster asap. Keep an eye out, thanks!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 27, 2007)

I would just like to put a good word in (any I am sure anyone on the forum would) for Silvie, Phinnsmommy .

(Hope you don't mind, Silvie ).


She cares deeply for Phinn and is very knowledgeable about rabbits. She also has our forum to turn to (and she does!) if she needs advice. She has asked questions about bonding and finding the right lady-bun for Phinn, and has had wonderful responces from lots of people with bonding experience on this forum. 

Silvie wouldn't want Phinn harmed or put into any danger, that is why she has a great outdoor enclosure for her bun. Outdoor bunnies are possible, if you do you part, in which she does.




Good luck :clover:, Silvie! I hope you can finally find a lady-bun for your baby!


:hug:


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2007)

i agree with amy. . . silvie deserves a good word! she is an excellent bunny mom


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey there, sorry just seeing this (dang internet!)

I was under the impression Midwest was taking a couple, are they not?

Tell me a little about the dutch girl, Buttons, is she friendly? healthy? good with other bunnies? Im still considering a lady friend for Basil and Max.

Let me know 

Haley


----------



## MaevePotter (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

Looks like they suck at sexing. Buttons is a boy! I checked myself, and he has very visable boy parts lol. 

He is an absolute sweety though. He wants to come out of his cage and is very good about being picked up, he likes getting his head petted. He seems just outgoing and love seeking. He was very curious about the other bunnies when I had them running side by side in xpens, although it could have been hormones lol. But he is a real sweet boy, and just seems like a ready made pet. 

There is also a sort of honey colored dutch they just got in, I don't know the sex, but it seemed like a girl, but who knows? But she is soo skinny, her spine is sticking out. But she seems calm, and let me pet her, and seemed interested in me. I will let you know more when I do. 

Where are you located?


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh thats too bad. 

I sent you an email as well. I live in Grand Blanc, MI which is near Flint. Are two of the buns going to Midwest? Im going near there tomorrow. I could probably stand to foster one bunny (Id have to check with my boyfriend) if someone is coming out this way...

Any pics of the other dutch?


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

Just got your email. lol 

I know Kim, she handles most of the spays that we have done out in Lansing. Shes great. Thats still an hour from me so Im not sure. 

How many bunnies are in danger of being pts?


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 27, 2007)

Okay I live in Canton. 2 hours from Grand Rapids. I will definately be willing to help transport to anyone though I am not sure yet about another bun. My boyfriend might shoot me. If it's in dire need I'll foster one........ I live in a 700 sq ft apartment, so space is limited here.


----------



## MaevePotter (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok, So according to the shelter manager, none are in danger of being put to sleep due to space yet, but might be due to health or temperament if anything crops up. So, I just want to find homes for everyone as soon as possible, because if they get any more bunnies in, they very well could be in danger. They are pretty full up right now. Also there are several who I would at least like to get into foster, because they are not used to people yet and get very scared when petted or picked up. 

Ok, so here is who we have. (Also, we do have 4 guinea pigs right now in need of adoption. They are very vocal and sweet. 2 abyssinians, and 2 english). I think they are all girls except for the orange and black abyssinian. 

Buttons: Male Brown Dutch 3 years 1 month. Buttons is the sweetest boy ever. He leans into your hand and lifts his chin up so you can pet him even harder. He loves love and attention and WANTS OUT. He loves going for hops in the x pen and is great with everyone. This is a ready made house bunny. He seems very interested in other buns, but it could be because he is just such a stud  He is very calm and gentle though, and just has the most loving personality. 

Katie: Broken Brown Lop 2 years Katie is a very sweet girl. She used to live with her sister and was the more submissive of the two. She is very good at being picked up and loved to be petted and kissed on her nose. She is just a great girl who would make "some bunny" very happy. She would be a good companion for another bunny. She is very cute when she flops to stretch out for a nap. 

Francie: White Jersey Wooly with red eyes. She is incredibly calm and great at being picked up. She loved her x pen, and seeks out petting. She loves just stretching out on her side for a good nap. This is one sweet bunny. She would need to be groomed weekly though, due to her long hair. She is 2 years and 2 months.

Genevieve: Blue eyed white Mini Rex 1 year Genevieve is a gorgeous girl, and enjoys being petted. She really wants run time out of her cage. She is scared to be picked up and makes a little noise as your hold her as she breathes fast showing she is nervous. She does love to be petted though and took treats right out of my hand. Like most of these Buns, she just needs some one on one time with a special person who will take the time to understand her and not push her past her comfort levels until she trusts you.

Sweetie Pie: White Red eyed Mini Rex 1 year Sweetie Pie is going to be fostered by Kim Reed, and is available for adoption at any time. We just want her to get some tender loving care to get her more used to being picked up and less scared of people. She does seek out head rubs occasionally and loves to go in the x pen and eat her veggies. She just needs some floor time with the right human to show her that we are not so bad. She is gentle though, and has never bitten.

Krispy: Silver Martin/French Lop mix 4 months. She is extremely sweet and calm. No fuss at all being held like a baby, and lets me kiss her. She actively comes to the cage door to come out when she sees you and has a very gentle way about her. Very trusting, and she loves her greens! 

Tammi: White red eyed Mini Rex with a gorgeous dewlap.1 year6 months. She used to grunt in terror when you would try to pet her, but now she only seems to grunt when being petted if you surprise her. She is a bit nervous of people but does start to like petting after a bit. She isnot keen on being picked up. She just isn't quite sure about people yet and would benefit from a home that is experienced with rabbits and is willing to spend some time on the floor with her getting to know her and gaining her trust. She is a beautiful girl. 

Melba: She is a brown and orange Harlequin aged 2 years, born on 7/14/05. She is very sweet, but a little shy. She is very good about being picked up, but you can tell she is very nervous about it, though she doesn't try to kick. She loves going for runs in the x-pen and being petted. She isn't quite sure if you want to be nice to her or not, but she obviously wants to be loved and would open right up if someone took the time to show her that the world is a great place. She seems like she is an optimist, who has been a little disillusioned but is still hoping for the best. 

Tootsie: She is a gorgeous washed out reddish castor color, a Mini Rex, possibly with something else mixed, as her fur isn't quite as fluffy soft as some, and she has an adorable white spot on the tip of her nose. She also has some interesting faded parts in her brown irises. Very unique and beautiful. Tootsie is 2 years old. She seems like she just doesn't know what you might be up to, but accepts pets. She is just not yet willing to enjoy them yet, because she is still trying to figure you out. She is fairly calm though, and not too scared. 

Snowy: Snowy is a beautiful red eyed white Mini Rex. She is very dainty, and is a huge LOVER. She wants pets and she wants them now. She practically begs LOVE ME. She melts into your hand and loves being kissed on the face. I predict she will be giving kisses back very soon. She is very scared to be picked up though, but settles in to you once you have her, though she still seems a little freaked out. She will let you love her anyway though when you are holding her and still loves getting nosie kisses. She also obviously wants to come out and play. She seems like she would love to just sit with you being petted while you watch TV. She is about a year old. 

Penny: Penny is a Honey colored Dutch who really needs some fattenting up. She still has a very trusting and stoic nature though, and trys to come out the door of her cage for petting as soon as you open it. She also loves apples. She really just needs someone who is going to love her and care about her. She seems like she will be a wonderful house bunny. She is about a year and a half. 

Kristi: She is a positively gorgeous broken black Rex. She has obviously has less than pleasant experiences with people and starts to breath hard when you pet her, and hyperventillates a little when you pick her up. She is very gentle however, and doesn't try to bite. She is just very nervous, and needs to be shown some extra love. Someone willing to spend some floor time with her to get to know her I am sure would unlock a wonderful Bun. Experienced bunny home would be preferable. She is 2 years and 6 months old. 

Photos of everyone are here. They are grouped so all the ones of each particular bunny are next to each other. http://photo.xanga.com/maevenmeghan/albums/b4c71027260b32


----------



## Haley (Jul 28, 2007)

When are you meeting Kim and are the buns going to be spayed/neutered first? I might be able to take one and just foster for Midwest until they have more room. Dominique alwaystells me if its a matter of life and deathwe can make arrangements to help, especially if I foster. 

Maybe Buttons could come here? He is so darn cute (I have a soft spot for dutches).

I hope Phinnsmommy can find one to adopt as well. Shes a great bunny mom but having difficulty adopting since she houses her bun outdoors sometimes.


----------



## MaevePotter (Jul 28, 2007)

Right now, unless you want to adopt, I just want to foster the ones least likely to be adopted, so the can get some social skills. Buttons is probably one of the most adoptable rabbits we have right now, so unless someone offered him a permanent home, I would rather he stay here. I also don't want him to get into a situation where he is only there on the off chance he might bond with the other rabbits. I want him to have a forever home. 

Phinnsmommy hasn't contacted me via email yet, and I look forward to her doing so. I don't especially approve of outside, but she said she's send pics, so I will be willing to consider.


----------



## Haley (Jul 28, 2007)

I should probably hold off then for now. I promised my boyfriend no more girl bunny fosters downstairs because our girl Lucy flips out and detroys carpet when she smells other girls in the house.

How about this, if things become desperate and they aregoing to start puttingany to sleep, letme know and I'll work something out. For now, sounds like they may have a chance of being adopted out that way. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah I second that Haley. I won't let anyone be pts, but it will be very hard for me to make the space and convince my bf. We'll see how it goes and let us know if it gets desperate.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2007)

I wish I was there. I foster for buns that need socialization for the rescue here. Had great success to.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

Aw! Thanks so much guys. I was in tears reading what you had to say 

You guys are the best!

I keep Phinn outside merely because Phinn enjoys it outside. He is not outside in ANY harmful weather, his run/hutch are completely predator proof. I know that he would prefer to be outside, enjoying the benefits of nature, rather than sitting in his cage with no stimulation.

I have my eye on Katie, she is adorable, and were (my family) is tottaly in love!

Grand Rapids is 3 hours and 45 min away, so if someone could get her halfway I could defnietly take her!

ahhhh im excited... 

Silvie


----------



## MaevePotter (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Silvie,

So Phinn is not outside on rainy days etc? 

Are you able to provide him and his new girlfriend a water mister and/or frozen 2 liter water bottles in case it is a hot day?

What if the new bunny seems scared to be outside?

How much time does Phinn get to come inside aday to play with you? 

How manymonths of the year would you say he is outside?

Are you willing to make your nic cage bigger by at least 1 more panel in length and the shelf extending with it? I know from my own bunny that 2x3 is very small and he gets bored easily in it. For 2 bunnies it would not be big enough. 

Whatis Phinns diet like? 

What will you do if they don't bond? 

Thanks Silvie! I think we could work something out as far as the trip. 

Meghan


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

So Phinn is not outside on rainy days etc? 
--No, Phinn is not outside in any bad weather

Are you able to provide him and his new girlfriend a water mister and/or frozen 2 liter water bottles in case it is a hot day?
-- Phinn gets ice packs daily, and has 2 outdoor fans.

What if the new bunny seems scared to be outside?
-- I plan on slowly introducing the new bunny to the outdoors, so she does not get too stressed out by the change of environment.

How much time does Phinn get to come inside a day to play with you? 
-- Phinn is inside total for about 7 hours everyday. 4 of that is run around time, and around 3 is sitting with me on his favorite chair.

How many months of the year would you say he is outside?
-- Um, I would say around 4-5 months a year. It may be less, it depends on the weather.

Are you willing to make your nic cage bigger by at least 1 more panel in length and the shelf extending with it? I know from my own bunny that 2x3 is very small and he gets bored easily in it. For 2 bunnies it would not be big enough. 

--Yes, I was planning on making it either a 3x3 or 4x3

What is Phinns diet like? 

-- Phinn gets unlimited timothy hay, and unlimited water.
Mornings- Phinn gets 1/4 of a cup of pellets, some carrot or oats.
Evenings- Phinn gets 2-3 cups of organic spring mix greens.

What will you do if they don't bond? 

-- If the bunnies dont bond, I will find a way to give them both loads of attention, and will try to continue to bond them. If it is possible to get Katie, I have a good feeling about bonding, because Phinn has always been SO interested in my cats, so I can't imagine he wont want to bond with a bunny. 

Thanks Meghan


----------



## MaevePotter (Jul 28, 2007)

One more. Are you able to spay Katie? The shelter vet won't do it.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes, of course 

I have a great rabbit savvy vet, and have the finances to do it.


----------



## MaevePotter (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok... well Silvie.. I hate to tell you, but.... YOU'RE APPROVED!! :biggrin2:As long as Katie is still there when I go there on Sunday I will go ahead and "set her aside" When can we meet? I can't put holds on them for long. When I meet you I will have the paperwork for you to fill out. The adoption fee is $30. 

Katie says, "I can't wait to go home with my new Mommy and get out of this cage!! So mommy, is Phinn cute enough to be my boyfriend?" lol..


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

Ahhh YAY!!

Let me talk to my parents about it and let me get back to you about the meetinf time/place =]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2007)

I am grinning like a fool!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

Haha, believe me, me too!!

Im going to Lalapallooza nest weekend, and thats on the way, so I could leave and go straight to get her =]

Anywhere in between you and there is fine.

If there is a little rest stop or park we could stop at that would be great 

.....I just don't know where that would be though....

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

iluvmybuns, (Julia) just offered to help out with transportation. She lives in Canton MI, so im trying to figure out a way where we can split the drive!

LOL im so happpyyyy!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello!

Im wondering if your talking about the Sunday the 29th, or Sunday August 11th.

There is really only one day I can get her, because these weeks are reeaalllyy busy for me, so can we pick her up August 1st?

Thanks


----------



## Haley (Jul 28, 2007)

Im so happy for you Silvie! And for Phinn!

If you and Maeve cant arrange something between you two, Juliasuggested that maybe she andI can help. We're a few hours east of Grand Rapids, but we could probably arrange a road trip some day. Let us know if you need help. 

Congrats!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 29, 2007)

Well im hoping to meet in Union Pier, thats like 2 ish hours from me, and pretty much the farthest my parents are willing to drive 

If someone could get her closer to me that would be great, but no pressure.

Do you think all this driving will get her too stressed out?


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 29, 2007)

WEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee new bun!!!!!!! I'm pumped and I'm not even getting one....yet....


----------



## MaevePotter (Jul 29, 2007)

If aug 1st, I would really need to be compensated a bit for the drive, as I am already driving other buns this sunday, and I really can't even afford the gas for that. 

Also, how old are you? It worries me when you say your parents. What are you going to do when you go off to college?


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 29, 2007)

Maeve what if someone (me) were to pick her up for Silvie? That way I can get her at your convienience (can't spell)


----------



## MaevePotter (Jul 29, 2007)

If you did that, I would need you to pay for her adoption fee for the humane society, and then get Silvie the form, and mail it back. Fax would be preferable though, if we could fax it to silvie and have her fax it back to us at the shelter before this took place.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 29, 2007)

That would be fine. If you guys can sort out the forms I'll cover the fee no problem.

BTW, how much is the fee anyway? not that it makes a difference


----------



## MaevePotter (Jul 29, 2007)

it is 30. Silvie, do you have access to a fax?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 29, 2007)

I am only 12, but im not the usual un-pet friendly kid. Im also responsible. My parents love rabbits too, and they do know how to properly care for them, so they have already said they would be more than happy to care for Phinn (and his new gf) when im at college.

Yeah I do have access to a fax, so if we want to do that plan thats fine.

Im still unlcear about what day this would all happen... lol


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 29, 2007)

I just had to say a few things...

First, YAY! YAY! YAY! Im doing my happy dance for you!! YAY!

Second, the drive shouldn't be too bad, I brought a new bun home today, and he drove for about 3 or 4 hours... And hes doing GREAT now!  



Im soooooo happy for you!!


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 29, 2007)

If it makes a difference I have talked to Silvie a lot on here and I honestly thought she was my age, at least(22) from our conversations. 

I had a situation not too long ago where a friend was wanting me to find her bun a home. I was going to have Silvie adopt her because I knew how happy she'd be there with her and Phinn. The girl couldn't part with the bunny and it fell through, but she was DEFINATELY my first choice.


----------



## Haley (Jul 29, 2007)

Also, if Julia and I picked up the bunny to take to Silvie, we could always save you a trip and take those two to Kim in Lansing. We would be driving right by there on the way homeso it would be no problem.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 29, 2007)

Aw, Haley and Julia, thats so much driving for you guys!!

Are you sure you want to do that?

Thank you so much! *bows down*


----------



## MaevePotter (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok, considering your age, I would like to speak to your parents to confirm everything. Would you be able to email me your phone number please? 

Haley, would you be planning on coming this way tomorrow then? I am meeting kim part way in portland so its not too bad, but let me know what you are thinking about when.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 29, 2007)

This is Julia...being down for whatever. I can go to Midwest on Monday to help out if we are needed tomorrow. Haley and Silvie you guys have my cell number. Call me and let me know what's up cause I need to go to sleep my eyes hurt.


----------



## Haley (Jul 29, 2007)

*MaevePotter wrote: *


> Haley, would you be planning on coming this way tomorrow then? I am meeting kim part way in portland so its not too bad, but let me know what you are thinking about when.


No, it would have to be next weekend probably. Julia would be driving so its her call


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 29, 2007)

Yea, ill email you my number Meghan.

So when is the day that I am going to get her (if everything works out)


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 29, 2007)

...

Anyone lol?

Should I schedule her spay since it usually takes a couple weeks?


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 29, 2007)

Like I said as long as it's a Sunday or a Monday I'll drive to Grand Rapids and meet you wherever your parents will get you to. As long as we can all agree on a date, we're all set.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 29, 2007)

Well August 11th (sunday) is the BEST day for me, its like the only day in a couple weeeks where I have nothing.

Is evreryone ok with that?


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 30, 2007)

Perfect. I'm in. Haley?


----------



## Haley (Jul 30, 2007)

August 11th is a Saturday, did you mean August 12th Silvie? I should be available that day


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL-- yeah I meant the 12th. 

Sorry...


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 30, 2007)

So, where are we going to meet?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok so plans kinda changed, but I still might need your guys' help.

If you could check out this thread, that would be great 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26610&forum_id=7


----------



## MaevePotter (Aug 3, 2007)

http://photo.xanga.com/maevenmeghan/albums/c350950d051a3d



:biggrin2:


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 3, 2007)

Holy cute. I love her!!! Yay I'm so happy for yah Silvie!!! Phinn will love her I'm sure!:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

I am so thrilled. I feel all giddy.


----------



## MaevePotter (Aug 3, 2007)

She's a cutie! Sorry no typing last night to accompany it, but I was in bed and didn't feel like getting up to type lol. 

She's at my house till aug. 15th. She was freaked out a bit and stomping for all she was worth at everything she disaproved of, including my cats and dogs lol. So I shooed the dogs out. The cats unfortunately live in that room so she will have to deal. I think she is very interested in the fact that she is in a big cage, and yet even that wasn't good enough lol, she was giving me sad eyes and pressed her nose through the bars at me a couple time lol. I will be checking on her today via my mom and let you all know how she seems now that she is settled. OH btw, she has the cutest profile!! She periscoped and it looked just like those two lop buns in that one persons siggy on here LOL.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 3, 2007)

AAwwww!!!

She is so cute!

I cant wait to get her!!!!

Thank you so much Meghan!


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 3, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww way to go girl I know you care for your bunny very much and I am so happy you found him a girl pal. I can't wait til you get her so she can be the spoiled bunny she deserves. Hehe.


----------

